# Is NRS Inflatable Boat Cleaner Really Just Windex?



## Billy Frogg (Nov 19, 2012)

Is NRS Inflatable Boat Cleaner really just $36/gallon Windex?

Wondering if there is anyone in the know on this question? It looks like Windex. It smells like Windex. It cleans glass like Windex. Stands to reason it may just be Windex sold at a $20/gallon premium.

And no, I haven't used Windex on my boat; don't yell at me.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know the chemical composition but Windex doesn't clean a boat ANYTHING like the Inflatable boat cleaner. That plus the Magic Eraser pads (together) are amazing and have saved hours of cleanup time


----------



## Billy Frogg (Nov 19, 2012)

jgrebe said:


> I don't know the chemical composition but Windex doesn't clean a boat ANYTHING like the Inflatable boat cleaner. That plus the Magic Eraser pads (together) are amazing and have saved hours of cleanup time


Thanks, I was hoping to find someone who had tried it. Guess I'll add another gallon to my order today. Could be they both just have a little ammonia in them.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Personally, I don't find NRS boat cleaner to be any more useful than horse piss.
Bucket of water and generic magic erasers from Bezos.
Grey scotchbrite and Simple Green for the stubborn places.

The appropriate carcinogenic solvent for the REALLY stubborn stains.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait... You guys clean your boats?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Speaking of solvents…is there one that may work on pvc without damage ? In moderation of course. Outer shell of an aire. I called they said nrs boat cleaner and magic erasers lol.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

303 does a fine job of cleaning. I must be missing something.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

I got better results with the NRS on my PVC. Used the 303 cleaner before, and couldn't find it locally. Also, definitely get the magic erasers and a mildly aggressive scotch type pad. I was just out washing my boat in the rain and came in to rebeer.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

MR. ED said:


> I got better results with the NRS on my PVC. Used the 303 cleaner before, and couldn't find it locally. Also, definitely get the magic erasers and a mildly aggressive scotch type pad. I was just out washing my boat in the rain and came in to rebeer.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I usually wash my boats with soapy water and a scrubber sponge, then follow up with magic eraser or rubbing alcohol and a scotch brite pad on tough stains. It tends to work well, but I give my boats a lot of elbow grease.

For our guides, washing and treating over 100 boats at the end of each season, I choose an orbital buffer and the boat cleaner product. I buy them gloves and encourage them not to drink it. Phase 2 is the orbital buffer and 303. With a little hustle, and a lot of beer, this process is pretty good for a few boats an hour, including inspection for off season repairs. You do have to use more boat cleaner than the minimum to see the bubbles from small leaks, in my experience. This probably isn't a concern for the home user, but it means a couple extra gallons for us!


----------



## uthbtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Dish soap and 303 are all you'll ever need and will save you a ton, apparently


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Just mix a big bucket of ammonia and bleach. Works a treat and fixes every problem you’ve got. Lol



(DO NOT DO THIS. It could kill you)


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

https://www.familydollar.com/las-totally-awesome-all-purpose-cleaner-64oz/FD1412660?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkuDsofXo-QIVJQh9Ch25ngadEAQYBSABEgK8U_D_BwE


----------



## Bobthegreat (Mar 3, 2019)

With the majic eraser of course.


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

I've got a scum line on my boat from the Snake River that will not come out. The Snake is so nasty in August below the Salmon confluence, look at the foam piles, NASTY. That is all the fertilizer from S.Idaho in that river.


----------



## TonyMancuso (Jun 27, 2016)

mountain boy said:


> I've got a scum line on my boat from the Snake River that will not come out. The Snake is so nasty in August below the Salmon confluence, look at the foam piles, NASTY. That is all the fertilizer from S.Idaho in that river.


Just like Labyrinth in August!


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

mountain boy said:


> I've got a scum line on my boat from the Snake River that will not come out. The Snake is so nasty in August below the Salmon confluence, look at the foam piles, NASTY. That is all the fertilizer from S.Idaho in that river.


That river has the worst water quality of any river in Idaho. It has really nasty ag run off from feedlots and crop chemicals, all the sewage treatment plant discharge from most of Southern Idaho, plus the old nuke waste disposal wells at INL leach radioactive waste into it.


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

The NRS cleaner works really well on stain from strap buckles and aluminum frames. The tricks is to wet the boat down, spray some cleaner on, and let it soak for a good while before scrubbing. I’ve seen the same product for cheaper at marine stores that sell rigid hulled inflatables. It’s definitely not Windex.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

It isn't Windex.

Windex is ammonia (ammonium hydroxide).

You can see the SDS for the NRS Boat Cleaner at https://www.nrs.com/assets/downloads/msds/msds-inflatable-cleaner.pdf
​









Sodium Metasilicate is a detergent.
2-Butoxyethanol is a solvent.
Tetrasodium EDTA is a cleaning agent.
Sodium Laureth Sulfate is a detergent. It's not uncommon in shampoo.
Nonylphenol ethoxylate is a surfactant. 


Definitely not Windex.


----------



## TonyMancuso (Jun 27, 2016)

@Will Amette EXCELLENT job understanding the assignment.


----------



## Billy Frogg (Nov 19, 2012)

Will Amette said:


> It isn't Windex.
> 
> Windex is ammonia (ammonium hydroxide).
> 
> ...


Hey, look at that! A real answer! Case closed, thanks!


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

I stopped buying commercial boat cleaner products when I discovered Spray 9 cleaner decades ago. It works better than anything I had ever tried and cost $10 Gallon at the big Orange store. Wet the boat first, and I like a 50/50 mix as it is strong, but full strength for the bad spots. I work for OARS and my boss could not believe how well it worked when I showed him a boat I cleaned after a long GC trip and now he buys it by the 5 gallon jug for boats, coolers, vehicles and floors.


----------

